# 2003 Suzuki DF-15 15hp 4 stroke



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's a 60° C or 140° F thermostat.
Yeah, she'd feel warm at operating temperatures.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Brett!


----------



## jking (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a '97 version of this motor, that's normal. I really like this motor, pushes my Gheenoe Classic a solid 24 with me and gear and touches 25 on calm water running a stock 9 1/4 x 9. Lots of torque. Been rock solid.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

The one thing I don't like about the Suzuki so far is that water inlet holes are very high, they are about a half inch below the captivation plate.


----------

